# Krumb cake?



## marmalady (Apr 19, 2001)

A new bakery just opened up in my town recently, and of course I had to go snooping! They make an outrageous krumb cake - thick, kind of spongy cake, with loads of 'krumb' topping.

Anyone have a recipe for this? Most of the ones I've seen either don't look like they bake up as moist as this one.


----------



## marmalady (Apr 19, 2001)

Doesn't anyone else eat krumb cake? Am I the only one in the universe!!!


----------



## calicoskies (Dec 6, 2001)

I too eat and enjoy krumb cake, I just dont have a recipe for you! I love the crumb coffee cake at Caribou Coffee. Its like half crumbs and half yellow spongey cake. Delish. I will be watching for a good recipe here.


----------



## marmalady (Apr 19, 2001)

Okay, I'm convinced - there are no Krumb Kake recipes in the universe!


----------



## calicoskies (Dec 6, 2001)

I found a few that looked good to me. I was searching at www.allrecipes.com and www.epicurious.com

LEMON CRUMB CAKE 
The crumb topping and cake are prepared from one simple mixture, so this dessert comes together in no time. 
2 cups all purpose flour 
1 cup sugar
1/2 cup packed golden brown sugar
4 teaspoons grated lemon peel
3/4 teaspoon ground cinnamon
1/2 cup vegetable oil
2 tablespoons fresh lemon juice

1 cup sour cream
1 large egg
1 teaspoon vanilla extract
1 teaspoon baking powder
1 teaspoon baking soda

Powdered Sugar

Position rack in center of oven and preheat to 325°F. Lightly butter and flour 8-inch square glass baking dish. Stir flour, 1 cup sugar, brown sugar, lemon peel and cinnamon in large bowl to blend. Add oil and lemon juice and mix until flour is evenly moistened and mixture forms clumps. Set aside 1 cup of mixture for topping.

Whisk sour cream, egg, vanilla, baking powder and baking soda in small bowl until well blended. Using electric mixer, add sour cream mixture to crumb mixture and beat until batter is smooth. Spread batter in prepared pan. Sprinkle reserved crumb mixture over top.

Bake until tester inserted into center of cake comes out clean, about 40 minutes. Transfer pan to rack and cool. (Can be made 1 day ahead. Cover with foil; Store at room temperature.)

Sift powdered sugar over top of cake. Cut into squares and serve.

Serves 8 to 10.

Bon Appétit 
April 1995 
Elinor Klivens

APPLESAUCE COFFEE CAKE WITH CRUMB TOPPING 
For topping
1/4 cup all purpose flour
1/4 cup (packed) golden brown sugar
3 tablespoons unsalted butter, room temperature
1/2 teaspoon ground cinnamon

For cake
Nonstick vegetable oil spray
1 1/2 cups all purpose flour
1/4 cup (packed) golden brown sugar
2 teaspoons baking powder
1/2 teaspoon baking soda
1/2 teaspoon salt
1/2 cup unsweetened applesauce
1/3 cup low-fat buttermilk
2 tablespoons vegetable oil
1 large egg yolk
1 teaspoon vanilla extract
1/2 teaspoon (packed) grated lemon peel
2 large egg whites

Make topping:
Preheat oven to 350°F. Combine all ingredients in small bowl. Mash with fork until blended and coarse crumbs form. Set aside.

Make cake:
Spray 9-inch-diameter cake pan with 1 1/2-inch-high sides with vegetable oil spray. Sift flour, sugar, baking powder, baking soda and salt into large bowl. Whisk applesauce, buttermilk, oil, egg yolk, vanilla and lemon peel in medium bowl until well blended. Add to dry ingredients and stir just until moistened (batter will be thick). Beat egg whites in another large bowl until stiff peaks form. Whisk half of whites into batter. Fold in remaining whites.

Transfer batter to prepared pan. Sprinkle topping over batter. Bake cake until tester inserted into center comes out clean, about 30 minutes. Transfer to rack; cool in pan. Cut into 10 wedges and serve.

Serves 10.

Per serving: calories, 196; total fat, 7 g; saturated fat, 3 g; cholesterol, 41 mg.

Bon Appétit 
October 1997

Crumb Cake
1 1/2 cups all-purpose flour 
1 cup white sugar 
1/2 cup butter, softened 
1 teaspoon ground cinnamon 
1/2 teaspoon ground cloves 
1 teaspoon baking soda 
1 pinch salt 
1 egg, lightly beaten 
1 cup buttermilk

Directions 
1 Preheat oven to 350 degrees F (175 degrees C). Grease and flour an 11x7 inch pan. 
2 In a large bowl, mix flour and sugar together. Cut in the butter until the mixture resembles coarse crumbs. Reserve 1/2 cup of this mixture as crumbs for top of cake. 
3 To the remaining flour mixture stir in the cinnamon, cloves, baking soda and salt. Blend in egg and buttermilk. Pour batter into prepared pan. Sprinkle reserved crumb mixture over top. 
4 Bake in the preheated oven for 25 to 30 minutes, or until a toothpick inserted into the center of the cake comes out clean. Allow to cool

Sour Cream Coffee Cake
From Food Network Kitchens

Streusel: 
1/4 cup sugar
3 packed tablespoons dark brown sugar
1/2 cup walnuts, toasted and coarsely chopped
2 teaspoon vanilla extract
1/2 teaspoon ground cinnamon

Cake:
2 cups unbleached all-purpose flour
1 teaspoon baking soda
1/2 teaspoon fine salt
Generous pinch freshly grated nutmeg
Generous pinch ground mace
3/4 cup unsalted butter, plus more for the pan, room temperature 
1 cup sugar
2 large eggs, room temperature
1 cup sour cream
1 1/2 teaspoons vanilla extract
Make the streusel by mixing the sugar, brown sugar, walnuts, vanilla, and cinnamon together in a small bowl. Set it aside.

Preheat the oven to 350 degrees F. Generously brush a 9- x 2-inch cake pan with butter. In a medium bowl whisk the flour, baking soda, salt, nutmeg and mace together and set it aside.

In a standing mixer fitted with the paddle attachment, or with an electric hand-held mixer, cream the butter and sugar on medium speed until light and fluffy. Add the eggs, one at a time, mixing until incorporated. Mix the vanilla with the sour cream. Add the flour mixture in 3 parts to the butter mixture, alternating with the sour cream in 2 parts until just combined.

Spread half the batter into the prepared pan and sprinkle with half the streusel. Spoon the remaining batter on top and spread it out with a spatula. Scatter the remaining streusel over the top of the batter. Bake the coffee cake for 1 hour and about 10 minutes, or until golden brown and a tooth pick inserted into the center of the cake comes out clean. Cool on a rack for 10 to 15 minutes before serving.

Copyright 2001 Television Food Network, G.P. All rights reserved.

Yield: 8 to 10 servings
Prep Time: 30 minutes
Cook Time: 1 hour 10 minutes


----------



## risa (May 11, 2001)

The Sour Cream Coffee Cake from the Food Network looks very similar to the recipe I use which is from RLB's Cake Bible. The sour cream is key to the moistness. I also make a lowfat blueberry coffee cake every now and then. I think it uses buttermilk and doesn't taste lowfat.


----------



## marmalady (Apr 19, 2001)

Thanks, Calico and Risa - I did a search too, but none of the recipes I saw seemed like they would make the kind of 'sponginess' that was in the bakery cake I had. Hmmm- maybe I could ask 'em if I could 'stage' for about a week and learn the secret!


----------



## tpaul (Feb 26, 2002)

You might want to try the "Real Old Fashioned Crumb Buns" recipe from Richard Sax's Classic Home Deserts. While the recipe fills a half sheet pan, just modify the amount for your needs.


----------



## cecilia2 (Mar 1, 2002)

I haven't tried it yet, but it had great reviews in the Fine Cooking Cook's Forum. It has a lot of "crumbs".

NEW YORK CRUMB CAKE 
Makes 1 nine-by-twelve-and-a-half-inch cake 
2 tablespoons canola oil, plus more for pan 
4 cups all-purpose flour, plus more for dusting pan 
1/2 cup granulated sugar 
2 1/2 teaspoons baking powder 
1/2 teaspoon salt 
1 large egg 
1/2 cup milk 
2 teaspoons pure vanilla extract 
1 cup light-brown sugar, firmly packed 
1 1/2 teaspoon ground cinnamon 
1 cup (2 sticks) unsalted butter, melted and cooled 
Confectioners’ sugar, for dusting 
1. Place rack in center of oven, and preheat oven to 325°. Lightly brush a 9-by-12 1/2-inch baking pan with canola oil, dust with flour, and tap to remove excess. Set aside. In a medium bowl, sift together 1 1/2 cups flour, the granulated sugar, baking powder, and salt; set aside. In a second bowl, whisk together the egg, milk, canola oil, and vanilla. Using a rubber spatula, fold dry ingredients into egg mixture. 
2. Spread batter evenly into prepared pan, and set aside. In a medium bowl, combine remaining 2 1/2 cups flour, brown sugar, and cinnamon. Pour melted butter over flour mixture, and toss with a rubber spatula until large crumbs form. 
3. Sprinkle crumbs over batter, and bake, rotating pan after 10 minutes. Continue baking until a cake tester comes out clean, about 10 minutes more. 
4. Transfer pan to a wire rack to cool. Dust with confectioners’ sugar. Using a serrated knife or bench scraper, cut into 3-inch squares, and serve. This cake can be stored, refrigerated, in an airtight container for up to 3 days.


----------



## marmalady (Apr 19, 2001)

Thanks, Cecelia - You scored a home run your first day on the boards! Welcome.


----------

